# Is it really a dream come true?



## DounUnder (Feb 24, 2016)

Like many of you , since I have been young I had a dream to sail the seven seas chase the sun and the wind, but I wonder, after YOU took the big steps,with some of you quitting jobs, maybe even selling your home , does sailing day after day , month after month, year after year is REALLY a dream come true? or ,if asking it a bit different: is it STILL a dream come true after the honeymoon period ended, ? in hindsight, is it as you imagined it to be? do you have any regrets ? would you have done anything differently?
Thanks for your honest reply from far away, Down Under.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Several years as a full time liveaboard, and we still cherish the experience. It was an adventure, and included tons of things happening. Some trying, some exciting, some painful - but it was LIVING, not dying a day at a time as many of us are doing.

Different every day, some times several times a day. Don't like the current view, sail an hour or so, and different perspective on everything. Don't like the (insert word here), raise the sails and move along.

I would have started earlier, by a couple of decades, even with a smaller, less capable boat. Especially now, that you can buy a kindle and an iPod and have the best of technology, with no damage to the books/cds/tapes and the like.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

You'll get a different opinion from every member, we may agree on some things, but not all. 
I, for one, after 4 years aboard, find myself wondering occasionally what the hell am I doing here. But, it doesn't last long and then I wake up and find myself in my version of heaven on earth.
I have never in my 65 years on earth seen any group of people as wonderful and diverse as sailors. This has been a mind expanding experience. 
If you find the right bride, the honeymoon will never end.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I've been at it for 8 years now and it's a great life for me. 
Theres always something to do, fishing, reading, sailing, fixing the damn boat, drinking with my friends, kayaking, fixing the damn boat..........
The traveling is nice even though I'm not a "real" cruiser. If you have portable hobbies you'll never be bored and if you are then you've got time to fix the damn boat


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sharkbait said:


> ..... If you have portable hobbies you'll never be bored and if you are then you've got time to fix the damn boat


I have difficulty getting through a single chapter in (even a good) book when I'm sitting on deck... too many things to observe, notice, admire..

We have been sailing since 1981. We don't liveaboard/cruise full time but we have spent up to 8 weeks at a time onboard for the past 12 summers. Every time we depart we think we'll come back early to take in some 'city summer' stuff.. hasn't happened yet.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Do it now - don't wait till you are too damned old, like I did. My sailing adventures didn't begin until 8 years ago, and now, at age 75, health issues are plaguing me, which may curtail my ability to sail more than another year or two.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## ebourg (Dec 3, 2015)

travlineasy said:


> Do it now - don't wait till you are too damned old, like I did. My sailing adventures didn't begin until 8 years ago, and now, at age 75, health issues are plaguing me, which may curtail my ability to sail more than another year or two.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


As someone who has always looked at the boats in the harbor and said I'm going to do that as soon as "the time is right". I'm now retired and have the money to do it but may no longer have the health. If you wait till the time is right the window may pass you by.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

These look like they stopped adding new stories a few years ago, but I used to like reading them. You'll note, if you scan through them, most return to shore after a handful of years. That's not to say they didn't love every minute, only that it doesn't typically last forever.

The INTERVIEW WITH A CRUISER Project


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Unless you try living your dream, you will never know. I'm 2 years away from casting off. Want to do it before I turn 60. Will not have too much money, but enough for a decent 30 foot boat and several years of frugal cruising. Regardless of how much money I do have at the time, I will not delay, even if I have to get a smaller boat and live on rice and beans for the next 5 years. And if it does not work out, I will adjust, as always. Have no fear.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I just got home from plowing slushy miserable snow all night.
Casting off when this last big plowing contract is done.
Summer time it's humping granite or limestone up scaffolding to build chimneys and fireplaces.
Anything has to be an improvement!
If I get fed up of sailing I'll come back to Canada and buy another house on one of the coasts. Will never move back to the area I'm in now, would move anyway if I wasn't going sailing.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll offer the counter perspective. 

We sail a lot, but we never sailed away. I thought I might at one point, we spent 13 weeks aboard, about week 11 I was ready to get off. Now we daysail and cruise for many weeks every summer, frequently charter someplace warm in the winter. We like the balance in that. Not everyone's desires, or even personal situation is right for leaving land based life behind. There are implications, including family, work, and friends to sailing away. Not to mention the everyday conveniences we take for granted on land like a long hot shower, provisioning without getting in a dingy, and when's the last time your house slipped anchor during a storm? Make sure you know how you prioritize these things before committing to the dream. Particularly the value you place on the proximity of family and friends, and how you value your work. It works for many, but not for all. And I think everyone, even those who sail away would agree it's not exactly what you imagine it to be, for some it's something better, and for some it's something worse.

Everyone's dream is different. Make sure you really know what your dream is before you do anything you cannot easily reverse.

I suggest that if you think that sailing away for a long period or even forever might be good for you, you try it for an extended period before you sell the farm. 

YMMV, in in this case everyone's mileage is different.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I've read and believe that whether you like long term cruising depends on how tied to land life you are via family, friends etc. If you have an active land life spending a lot of time with family, friends, clubs or other social and emotional support functions you will have a hard time leaving. But if you don't really have a close support group you adapt to cruising pretty easy.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

travlineasy said:


> Do it now - don't wait till you are too damned old, like I did. My sailing adventures didn't begin until 8 years ago, and now, at age 75, health issues are plaguing me, which may curtail my ability to sail more than another year or two.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


To balance out my previous post, IMHO Gary has it exactly right. If it is for you, the time is now.

No one knows what the future holds for any of us. Gary's got a few extra years on me, but I can hear the clock ticking, and all though sailing away for good isn't the answer for me, IMHO delaying the bucket list is a sure way not to experience it.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

DounUnder said:


> Like many of you , since I have been young I had a dream to sail the seven seas chase the sun and the wind, but I wonder, after YOU took the big steps,with some of you quitting jobs, maybe even selling your home , does sailing day after day , month after month, year after year is REALLY a dream come true? or ,if asking it a bit different: is it STILL a dream come true after the honeymoon period ended, ? in hindsight, is it as you imagined it to be? do you have any regrets ? would you have done anything differently?
> Thanks for your honest reply from far away, Down Under.


Great questions. I had the bug at a young age and we took a year off from work, rented the house. We left the door open to continue longer, if we found that was our desire.

Toward the end of the year, we were both ready to 'get off'. We loved the experience. In hindsight, we were both changed - for the better - by our year away on the boat. That change was more of a renewed vigor for life, on land and on the sea. At the end, we hit the ground running.

I think we both discovered how much we loved sailing, especially along coasts, for the travel aspect(travel we have a passion for) and natural beauty and quality of life it is.

And so we continued sailing - seasonally - even after going back to work, home. Now, we went farther from home, began leaving the boat in different parts along the east coast. Eventually, we sailed into the area we now live(then with 2 babies aboard).

Where we are(today) geographically and mentally(happily so), may be partly a continuation of that year off sailing.

Here's what I discovered I wasn't crazy about: Making a boat a semi permanent home. It's just me, but the process of making a sailboat into a home takes away some of the essence of what makes a sailboat 
a traveling, moveable feast(Hemmingway?).

Coastal sailing gives me all the good parts of that year off. We sail more of our miles now with less stringent schedules. Getting on the boat for a few weeks or days is a lighter experience. We're underway fast, our boats simple amenities(small berths, tiny galley, head, cockpit), give us a real break from our 'home' on shore(and the stresses of everyday life).

Sailing is a way of life for us which we've continued(as a family) year after year. It's not all of life (for us) but looking back and with grown children, sailing was and is a very big part of our lives. We hope to do longer seasonal sails in the future.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Unfortunately we probably won't hear from the percentage who found it a nightmare - they aren't likely to be frequenting sailing forums.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a freaking nightmare mate! What with all the islands we've run into, hostile natives, USA at war with half the world, broken bits on the boat, world financial crisis, fellow cruisers being shot and killed,school shootings, I phones having to be hacked, parents and friends passing away, residency in a few foreign countries,2nd passports, lifetime of adventure and adventures of a lifetime..Nope If I were you I'd just sit home and live a quiet life of desperation...


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep it's terrible out there,I feet put upon when another boat comes into my Anchorage..alas when traveling u must put up with a lot.lol for me life is a slick sailing mag cover...the sights one sees on the blue horizon...nothing can compare with a meaningful conversation with a group of Wales or dolfins.even the mola can have something to add cheers and dream on


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Like most things in life, if it were easy, everyone would be doing it!

On the other hand, you’ll never know till you do it.

It can be trying at times, lonely at others, but endless sunsets, meeting fellow cruisers and sharing stories, swimming with the dolphins, rays, manatees and listening to waves lap at your hull while you drift off to sleep will cure just about anyone’s woes.

No regrets! …..yet…..


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

aeventyr60 said:


> It's a freaking nightmare mate!.


No doubt you laughed as you wrote this, but if I were to sell my house and live with my wife in a relatively tiny cabin - giving up land, family ties and comforts.......hoo boy, that could be rough!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> No doubt you laughed as you wrote this, but if I were to sell my house and live with my wife in a relatively tiny cabin - giving up land, family ties and comforts.......hoo boy, that could be rough!


Funny. This is exactly what all of our non-sailing friends say about my wife and I spending a two week cruise together. None of them can imagine being in a small confined space with their spouses.

Not an issue at all for us. Sure, any two people have things that get on each others nerves from time to time, but the size of the space has zero impact.

If anything, we're both just generally happier on the water.


----------



## sailboatvirg (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow! That is a question I've often asked myself. Yes, I was one of those who quit my job sold the house and went looking for the perfect boat. I didn't do this until I was in my 50's, so I didn't do it on a shoe string budget. I found my boat in the Keys of Florida, I was hoping to find a mate also here. That is where the dream veered off, quite a bit. I have been living on a boat for almost 10 years, I still look at my boat lovingly. I do sail her occasionally, that's the rub, I never did find a mate with my sense of adventure and finances to allow them to sail away. So I settled here and work a little just to be social and I sail when I can.
I am not disappointed with my choice, when I sit up on deck with my coffee and see the sunrise and sunsets in my little lagoon I find myself smiling still, so yes
this for me is still a dream come true, don't overthink the future just jump into it, see where it takes you....


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

A good question. Interesting how my plans have changed over the years. I did a lot with my first boat a 24 foot Bristol cruising my local waters. I was working at the time so trips were limited to the weeks of vacation time I had. Though I still have fond memories of those cruises. I was also working the midnight shift so my life was sail, sleep, work during the whole season and was not limited to just the weekends. When I bought my 30 footer I docked it in New York where I was working and lived on board for a number of years. Did some nice cruises from that base and had interesting times living on the waterfront. Then back in the 1980's I met my companion who likes to do sailing charter vacations during the winter so I have been able to sail in some wonderful places all over the world. Including a most of the Caribbean. Spent most of this past January cruising all of the Virgin Islands and had somewhat of an epiphany now that I finally am retired. I'm not sure I need or want to just to anchor off Caribbean islands for months when a month just might be enough. I'm not one to just hang out at waterfront bars either or just hang out on a dock either. So my wanderlust has been somewhat satisfied over the years and the need to cruise to far off destinations is not as strong as it was in my younger years and even cruising locally has become just as satisfying.

I also just heard from A retired co-worker who spent years working on his sailboat to live his dream. Finally got it back in the water after a few years on land spending $$$ to get it ready. He got to the Bahamas about a month ago. Weather was not what he expected, had mechanical troubles and is now back in Florida and will be heading back north. Sounds like he has had enough of the "dream" after two years chasing it.  It happens!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Funny. This is exactly what all of our non-sailing friends say about my wife and I spending a two week cruise together. None of them can imagine being in a small confined space with their spouses.
> 
> Not an issue at all for us. Sure, any two people have things that get on each others nerves from time to time, but the size of the space has zero impact.
> 
> If anything, we're both just generally happier on the water.


We're the two of us in our condo, the two of us on the boat. True at home the jobs give us both some separation, but we routinely do 6-8 weeks on what many would consider a very small boat (35 feet but not the ballroom dance interiors of the newer boats)

There are always diversions - it's a very social time for us; we usually meet up and flotilla cruise with a range of sailing friends (whom we consider very fortunate to have) to the point that occasionally we break away looking for some 'private time'. Our son and his family can usually get away on their boat for a couple of weeks and we try to rendezvous with them at some point. Next thing you know summer's over.

Looking forward to retirement in a couple of years where perhaps we'll get out on the water May - Sep/Oct. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Moatflank (Jan 24, 2016)

This is inspiring for someone who wants to do this one day. Thanks to everyone who shared their story. Even dreams have their bumps in the road!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I have dreamed of far away places, especially the exotic tropical ones, since I was about 4. By the time I was 10 I'd read Slocum's book and was actually forming a plan to convert an old lifeboat into a sailing boat for a voyage. The words 'cruising boat' didn't even exist back then.
An opportunity to commercial fish the West Coast from Mexico to Ak in my early teens gave me the skills necessary to begin delivering sailing boats up and down the coast before I was 18. A few sailing voyages to Hawaii and back and I was ready for anything.
Fortune smiled on me and at 23 I was master of my own 49 foot Phil Rhodes and financially able to start my circumnavigation.
9.5 years later I'd lived my dream and was wondering what I was going to do with the rest my life, when some guy asked me to run his yacht and my career as a charter captain began.
A series of other vessels, tugs, freighters, motor yachts and day boats, doing everything from beach cruises to scuba trips and my career ended after a series of traditional schooners taking tourists for two hour harbor or river sails.
Now what was I to do? I'd not lived in a house since my first boat and knew nothing about them. I only knew a house was a poorly built boat that couldn't go anywhere and you had to pay lots of taxes on it, even if you owned it outright!
So I bought another boat and sailed south once again. Found a lovely woman to become my crew and then partner and after 4+ years of very pleasant aimless cruising, we've just finished our second charter of the season.
Would I do it all again? Without a doubt. Has it always been wonderful? Of course not. Would I do anything else now? Perhaps if sailing become too difficult, a land yacht of some sort to tour the Americas would be a possibility.
As someone who started young, let me assure you that it was a whole lot easier and more fun in my 20's/30's than it is in my late 60's so take travlineasy's advice and don't wait a second longer than you have to.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Capta: That is a great story with many lessons to be learned. The base lesson is similar to my experience, although I am just getting involved in sailing at the age of 62, but you never quit when things did not go your way. I started my adult life in a trade that I thought I had always had an interest but an economic turndown and cold Midwestern winters combined with high energy prices ended my employment opportunities. I moved to a different area and changed career fields which eventually led me to yet another state and self-employment. The result (although at times very trying and lean) has led to a successful business that hopefully will allow me to spend my retirement years following my desires without worry about the financial side of things. Too many people are willing to quit the road of life at the first obstacle.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We sailed 8,000nm last year and we have just got out of the boat yard, so today was our first good sail, 25 knots gusting 30 on a lovely sunny day in New Zealand...

Of course it is a 'dream come true!' and we can't wait to get back off-shore!

Phil & Nell who plan to sail until we are 80, spending our children's inheritance as we go!


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Uh-oh, we're 68 and JUST got our boat last fall. But at last the dream is finally within reach! We have some challenges, but we'll take it a day at a time. Financing the dream is set. A plan to retire within 9 months is no longer a dream but it's actually happening. We see our boat as our caccoon. Can't wait to get it back in the water in May. Are we too old to be starting the journey? I don't know, we'll just have to find out. At least we won't end up saying: "If we had only tried..." 
We will have!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Cande said:


> Uh-oh, we're 68 and JUST got our boat last fall. But at last the dream is finally within reach! We have some challenges, but we'll take it a day at a time. Financing the dream is set. A plan to retire within 9 months is no longer a dream but it's actually happening. We see our boat as our caccoon. Can't wait to get it back in the water in May. Are we too old to be starting the journey? I don't know, we'll just have to find out. At least we won't end up saying: "If we had only tried..."
> We will have!


Too old, I don't think so. At least when the time comes, you won't be lying on your death bed regretting the things you didn't do. Right?


----------



## S/VPeriwinkle (Dec 6, 2015)

One factor (only one, but a very big one) is what kind of boat you get. If you don't have experience with boats, here's one bit of advice: expect to maintain your boat. That means doing it yourself or paying someone to do it (lots of money more than likely). You cannot avoid it. 

Periwinkle
--
Boat for sale ad removed per forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Yorksailor said:


> We sailed 8,000nm last year


I little math suggests you must sail a jet


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> I little math suggests you must sail a jet


What? Do a bit of maths yourself.
He did a Pacific crossing that year.

I did 1 year the same, about 8,000nms and 2 years later did 15,000nms in a year.



Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

dropped a decimal point in my head, I don't keep a mileage log so don't really think in those terms


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

lived on board since 1990, sailed many thousands miles.. dont always calculate number-- before i broke my boat i put 3000 miles on an older engine, now is less than 10 hours old, so more hours and more miles. been sailing deep keels since 1955.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

The key is not to wait too long. We know lots of cruisers who's sailing has been interrupted by ill health: cancer, bad backs, cardiac problems all take their toll on the over 60's.

Although a major reason for the female half to get off the boat is a desire to spend more time with the grandkids! Which is why we spend as much on airfares for them as we do maintaining the boat!

8,000nm is really part time sailing, we spent less than 80 days at sea last year. This year we are exploring New Zealand and Fiji and will only do about 3,000nm. One aspect of our cruising is that we spend significant time in lovely locations...we spent 6 months scuba diving in Bonaire. We have some friends who are about to lap us while on their second circumnavigation.

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=s...1p3LAhXKp5QKHbOmDb8Q_AUIBygB&biw=1366&bih=601

Phil & Nell with 4 young grandsons who had better get good jobs because we are spending their inheritance!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Yorksailor said:


> The key is not to wait too long. We know lots of cruisers who's sailing has been interrupted by ill health: cancer, bad backs, cardiac problems all take their toll on the over 60's.


I think this grounds more than we even know. I bought my current boat from a 60 something that commissioned her new and then it seemed his wife's health changed their cruising plans and he sold a few years after taking delivery.



> Although a major reason for the female half to get off the boat is a desire to spend more time with the grandkids! Which is why we spend as much on airfares for them as we do maintaining the boat!


That's my plan!

Many say go now, but in don't want to just leave everyone behind. Further, I want to be able to return, when health requires, so I don't want to fully disconnect from friends, family and community. The trick is to stash enough to have it all, before it's too late.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In just two more months, I will be fully retired - at least that's the plan. My back is shot to hell, I've had a couple heart attacks, and lots of other nasty health issues during the past two years. That said, it's not gonna stop me from sailing until I physically cannot climb aboard the boat.

For the past 30 years, I have been a musician/entertainer, which means I pretty much had more fun working than most folks do with their hobbies. I've saved as much money as possible for my retirement, and now, with what little time I have left on this planet, I'm gonna do my best to piss every dime away over the next decade. All the kids will get when I die is stuff - no COD! (Cash Offa Dad)

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## DounUnder (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to those who took the time to reply.Cheers


----------



## dvharman (Oct 27, 2015)

Sharkbait said it best. Fixing the damn boat. Fact is youre a mariner or not. Every time I am fighting with something in the engine room or unloading fish out of my -45 degree hold I wonder what the hell I am doing here. Then at the end of the day you turn around as walking away and you look back and see her tied up, proud, beautiful, and remember the great moments you cant really ever remove boats and the ocean from your blood.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Moved aboard our Nor'Sea 27 in 1996 in the San Francisco Bay area. Worked till early 2004, then sailed out under the Golden Gate and turned left. Sail for 5 years and LOVED it!!! Not every day, but most. At the Perley gates, if I am asked I will say I remember 3 times. Once when I married my wife. Once when my son was born, and the 4 weeks we spent anchored in San juanco without seeing another boat!

In late 2008 we had a family emergency that brought us back to the US. Now cruise about half time. It's special when we get to the boat, then it's special when we get back to the house.

During our cruising we met many people who you will not see posting here. They are boat prisoners. They sold out and cast off with no bail out plan!!! I felt sorry for them. We talked to a number of them and they were very tired of boat living, but had no way to re-establish a shore side place! Some had kids with no health insurance. One kid in his teens was sick and needed a doctor, what to do???

If you have a house, DO NOT SELL IT, rent it out. Have a bailout plan!!!!

Just my views!!!
Greg


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Living the dream of sailing away (or any other life style dream) is not free. It must be funded somehow. And there comes the day, for most, where age and health issues will require moving back ashore, and at this point, most are too old or too sick to get a job or start a career that will provide the funds needed in old age. Ignore the issue of finances or underestimate the amount needed, not just now, but also for later years, and people could find themselves in a hard existence for the last quarter to half of their life.


----------



## DounUnder (Feb 24, 2016)

Delezynski said:


> During our cruising we met many people who you will not see posting here. They are boat prisoners. They sold out and cast off with no bail out plan!!! I felt sorry for them. We talked to a number of them and they were very tired of boat living, but had no way to re-establish a shore side place! Some had kids with no health insurance. One kid in his teens was sick and needed a doctor, what to do???
> 
> If you have a house, DO NOT SELL IT, rent it out. Have a bailout plan!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

DounUnder said:


> Delezynski said:
> 
> 
> > <SNIP>
> ...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I still don't understand the need to hold on to "stuff" in case of needing to come back to the "stuff". You can always get more "stuff" so there is no need to be taking care of "stuff" you aren't currently using.

I bet holding onto the "stuff" is really more a mental security blanket.

But I also bet for most people it is the "stuff" that is holding them back back start with.


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

Don0190 said:


> I still don't understand the need to hold on to "stuff" in case of needing to come back to the "stuff". You can always get more "stuff" so there is no need to be taking care of "stuff" you aren't currently using.
> 
> I bet holding onto the "stuff" is really more a mental security blanket.
> 
> But I also bet for most people it is the "stuff" that is holding them back back start with.


Stuff is just stuff, it has come and gone many time in my life. Even the boat is just stuff. I want to use my stuff to make memory's, for myself, for my family, for my friends. If stuff gets in the way of that, I get rid of the stuff. When I leave this place, I don't get to take my stuff, so I'll leave it to my kids, no cash, just cool stuff. It's only the memory's that I leave behind that have any real value anyway.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

> If you have a house, DO NOT SELL IT, rent it out. Have a bailout plan!!!!


This is the most important statement in the thread. We are now in our mid-60's and have been cruising for 9 years. We know several couples, where one partner has developed serious medical problems including Alzheimers, who had everything tied up in a depreciated boat.

While cruising is a great lifestyle I do not believe it is worth spending the last 10 years of your life in poverty!

Phil


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Yorksailor said:


> This is the most important statement in the thread. We are now in our mid-60's and have been cruising for 9 years. We know several couples, where one partner has developed serious medical problems including Alzheimers, who had everything tied up in a depreciated boat.
> 
> While cruising is a great lifestyle I do not believe it is worth spending the last 10 years of your life in poverty!
> Phil


This whole line of thought confuses me. Why is a dirt dwelling so important? Couldn't any couple or individual 'return' and live on their boat in a nice marina? It would even allow a few days of sailing with friends or a bit of snow birding if the weather wasn't up to par. Never mind the ability to pack up and move to a better or more convenient location without ever packing a box or bag. Why does one have to own a house? 
To the best of my knowledge, taxes on a boat as a primary residence are far and away less than any dirt dwelling. Certainly utilities would be a lot less on a boat.
I haven't met too many folks cruising who can say they are actually realizing a useful income from renting their home. Covering expenses, yes, but if one needs a management company to insure that the home will remain in good condition, then not so much.
Most of us wouldn't want to pay the rent on a place, let's just say in Charleston SC's waterfront district, yet you could probably live in the City Marina there for under a grand a month on most cruising boats. Don't like marinas? I've always been able to find a very reasonable liveaboard dock behind someone's house, after a few months in an area. 
So, especially if the returning couple's finances are a bit restrictive, what's the big deal about having a place on land? Stay in the home you've known and loved for those wonderful years of cruising. Let the kids worry about it's market value when they sell it.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Don0190 said:


> I still don't understand the need to hold on to "stuff" in case of needing to come back to the "stuff". You can always get more "stuff" so there is no need to be taking care of "stuff" you aren't currently using.
> 
> I bet holding onto the "stuff" is really more a mental security blanket.
> 
> But I also bet for most people it is the "stuff" that is holding them back back start with.


So, you would throw away those photos of your first child? Or, for me, my 1946 Harley Davidson Knucklehead? Or items your grand parents left you?

When we departed we rented out our house. It now is a money generating item. We packed our "stuff" into a mobile storage unit that was taken off and stored in a climate controlled place, then delivered to a place we moved to when we had our family emergency. AND oh by the way, emergency's do come up back home:eek. What then?

Greg


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

Delezynski said:


> So, you would throw away those photos of your first child? Or, for me, my 1946 Harley Davidson Knucklehead? Or items your grand parents left you?
> 
> When we departed we rented out our house. It now is a money generating item. We packed our "stuff" into a mobile storage unit that was taken off and stored in a climate controlled place, then delivered to a place we moved to when we had our family emergency. AND oh by the way, emergency's do come up back home:eek. What then?
> 
> Greg


A 1946 knucklehead? Thats a dream bike, very cool. Any pics you could share? I'd love to see her! 
Here's one of my dad on his 1946 45" Flathead. Thought you might enjoy. I ride a 2007 FLHX myself.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Delezynski said:


> So, you would throw away those photos of your first child?


And just WHY would I need a house to keep those? I have kids etc that can store a box or two of "stuff". After all in a few years it will be theirs.


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

I think this topic is like many here. It comes down to "each to their own" . If you plan for the future you wish to have, all is possible. If you don't than you get whatever life hands you, usually not good.
I'm at a point that I want to shave down, lighten up on unnecessary stuff, simplify my life. A good boat, my H.D. parked in my daughters garage, a beater truck to leave at the marina (it's going to rust out anyway lol). I'm finding it very freeing. But I also have a back up plan and set aside financing to do it, if I find it necessary.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

"So, you would throw away those photos of your first child? Or, for me, my 1946 Harley Davidson Knucklehead? Or items your grand parents left you?

When we departed we rented out our house. It now is a money generating item. We packed our "stuff" into a mobile storage unit that was taken off and stored in a climate controlled place, then delivered to a place we moved to when we had our family emergency. AND oh by the way, emergency's do come up back home. What then?

Greg"

Don't fool yourself, I've spent two years throwing away a lifetimes worth of "treasures" my mom should have done something with if she didn't want to end up as landfill. 
Keeping the house only makes sense if you have every intention of returning to the same place, Personally I will make more off dividends investing my house money that I would ever be able to get as rental income once that money is taxed and I lose potential capitol gains if I decide to sell the house without living in it for over a year.
If things go even sort of close to plan I will actually come back with more money than I left with!


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Don0190 said:


> And just WHY would I need a house to keep those? I have kids etc that can store a box or two of "stuff". After all in a few years it will be theirs.


Seen that MANY times from cruisers, in MOST of the cases it did NOT work out and was just a major problem and a lot of arguments among the family.

As I said, I stored our stuff in a mobile container and stored. The house, In California, started making a small amount of money (NET after the agency) right away! And now it adds quite a bit to the kitty.

Selling out all, OR waiting to go till you are absolutely ready are BOTH poor planning!

Greg


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

uncle stinky bob said:


> A 1946 knucklehead? Thats a dream bike, very cool. Any pics you could share? I'd love to see her!
> Here's one of my dad on his 1946 45" Flathead. Thought you might enjoy. I ride a 2007 FLHX myself.


TO COOL photo!

I don't have a current photo as it's covered up and still preserved in safe storage from when we headed out cruising. This is a shot going into the box for storage, covered in preservative. Plans are to take it back to original shape (not original parts). I am after all a "geezer". Plan to ride it, dressed in old time gear, with my son. I have a 1967 Sportster XLH for him to ride. Just have to put that one back together for him.

Greg


----------



## ordkhntr (Mar 14, 2016)

I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this! My wife and are just in the beginning stages of the "dream"

We are still a long way out from any type of "departure date", heck we are still looking for boat #1 ( a trailerable sailboat). After reading along in this thread and also in several books I think the key is having options. Being stuck in anything stinks, whether its on land or on a boat. For me, being able to make choices is huge. And to be able to make choices means being prepared. Finances are a huge part of that....

On the other hand, I watched my dad prepare his whole life. Worked his ass off and saved. When he retired, he had plenty of fund, more than he will ever spend. Then his health started to go. He never did get to launch his dream. He ended up switching from a sailboat to an RV so all wasn't lost and he still got to get out and enjoy his retirement. 

RJ


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

ordkhntr said:


> I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this! My wife and are just in the beginning stages of the "dream"
> 
> We are still a long way out from any type of "departure date", heck we are still looking for boat #1 ( a trailerable sailboat). After reading along in this thread and also in several books I think the key is having options. Being stuck in anything stinks, whether its on land or on a boat. For me, being able to make choices is huge. And to be able to make choices means being prepared. Finances are a huge part of that....
> 
> ...


GOOD ON YA!!!! You are approaching it the correct way (my point of view)! 
When we were looking for a boat we were working and a ways away from, and a long time from casting off. We thought over the idea of a larger (40 +/-) boat, but were inland at the time. We were worried about getting it to the sea if I was laid off. We thought about a small trailer sailor. but if we got laid off we would not be able to finance a larger boat without a job. :|

We settled on a trailer-able boat that could also circumnavigate. Worked GREAT for us. So far we have sailed lakes, the west coast Seattle, then from the San Francisco Bay area down through the Sea of Cortes and mainland Mexico. We have trailed back to the Bay area, then to New Orleans (and returned to the Phoenix area a few times) and sailed the West coast of Florida. Getting ready to head out to the Bahamas soon.

A side note, we have had 4 serious offers to trade straight across for boats from 36 to 41 Ft. STILL love our boat. You can see some of our adventures on our WEB pages and Youtube pages. And 5 DVD that are for sale.

DO IT with a plan!! :cut_out_animated_em

Greg


----------



## uncle stinky bob (Feb 28, 2016)

Delezynski said:


> TO COOL photo!
> 
> I don't have a current photo as it's covered up and still preserved in safe storage from when we headed out cruising. This is a shot going into the box for storage, covered in preservative. Plans are to take it back to original shape (not original parts). I am after all a "geezer". Plan to ride it, dressed in old time gear, with my son. I have a 1967 Sportster XLH for him to ride. Just have to put that one back together for him.
> 
> Greg


AMAZING BIKE!!!! original hard tail with molded in sidecar loops intact I would say. She look's like she rolled right out of 1960's SoCal chopper shop. You have a very unique bike there. I'm rather envious, lol. and a 67 ironhead? very cool. I really like the plans you have with your son, just awesome! Thank you for sharing your pic! If you don't mind I'd like to save to my bike pic file?


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

uncle stinky bob said:


> AMAZING BIKE!!!! original hard tail with molded in sidecar loops intact I would say. She look's like she rolled right out of 1960's SoCal chopper shop. You have a very unique bike there. I'm rather envious, lol. and a 67 ironhead? very cool. I really like the plans you have with your son, just awesome! Thank you for sharing your pic! If you don't mind I'd like to save to my bike pic file?


No problem saving it. 
Yes, did not mod the frame at all. Plan to knock off th molding and maybe even get a sidecar some time. :wink

Greg


----------



## Reach (Jan 17, 2016)

DounUnder said:


> Like many of you , since I have been young I had a dream to sail the seven seas chase the sun and the wind, but I wonder, after YOU took the big steps,with some of you quitting jobs, maybe even selling your home , does sailing day after day , month after month, year after year is REALLY a dream come true? or ,if asking it a bit different: is it STILL a dream come true after the honeymoon period ended, ? in hindsight, is it as you imagined it to be? do you have any regrets ? would you have done anything differently?
> Thanks for your honest reply from far away, Down Under.


My hubby and I are in our 8th year living aboard full time after selling all out... I turned 40 our first year cruising. No poor planning involved, just the opposite. Worked out finances to be covered for catastrophic events and the long haul. It's all about choices and is obviously a personal thing.

Simplifying was a very liberating process and just like being debt-free, not having any storage or property freed us up to be self-sufficient. Cruising as daily life includes sailing, travel, occasional thrills, hard work, social times, quiet times. There is no right or wrong way to do it as there is no right or wrong way to live.

After the first WOW year, the second year was the hardest in terms of making the full transition and getting comfortable with your evolving personal identity. Perhaps a retirement issue in general but it happens.

We now have more connection with family and friends then we did when working (no kids). The internet helps tremendously, but we also found that yearly visits are a good few weeks' "vacation" for us, quality time with family and a complete change of scenery from the boat is good to re-charge. We also started to explore extended land travel for several weeks in the countries we visit as another way of broadening our experiences away from the sea.

When we sail to areas that we enjoy, we like stay for extended time (~months to years) to fully enjoy them. So far there are two such places for us ~ our ideal place includes lots of underwater life, daily water time, seclusion and self-sufficiency, no stores, cars, shoes... etc  That said, we also enjoy visiting cities and have been charmed to visit these ports even when the waters are less inviting.

This works for us and we intend to do it as long as we still enjoy it. We take our time and hope to slowly extend our cruising grounds to other oceans. It helps that we recognize what we enjoy (or not) so we can make our choices about cruising destinations, but have to try not to be too fixated on pre-conceived ideas because some places end up surprising us ~ in a good way!


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

So very well said!!!



reach said:


> my hubby and i are in our 8th year living aboard full time after selling all out... I turned 40 our first year cruising. No poor planning involved, just the opposite. Worked out finances to be covered for catastrophic events and the long haul. It's all about choices and is obviously a personal thing.
> 
> Simplifying was a very liberating process and just like being debt-free, not having any storage or property freed us up to be self-sufficient. Cruising as daily life includes sailing, travel, occasional thrills, hard work, social times, quiet times. There is no right or wrong way to do it as there is no right or wrong way to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## ordkhntr (Mar 14, 2016)

Delezynski said:


> GOOD ON YA!!!! You are approaching it the correct way (my point of view)!
> When we were looking for a boat we were working and a ways away from, and a long time from casting off. We thought over the idea of a larger (40 +/-) boat, but were inland at the time. We were worried about getting it to the sea if I was laid off. We thought about a small trailer sailor. but if we got laid off we would not be able to finance a larger boat without a job. :|
> 
> We settled on a trailer-able boat that could also circumnavigate. Worked GREAT for us. So far we have sailed lakes, the west coast Seattle, then from the San Francisco Bay area down through the Sea of Cortes and mainland Mexico. We have trailed back to the Bay area, then to New Orleans (and returned to the Phoenix area a few times) and sailed the West coast of Florida. Getting ready to head out to the Bahamas soon.
> ...


Right now we are looking at something like a C&C 24. Something we can trailer up to the San Juan's and BC and still be able get around on our little reservoir as well. :svoilier:

RJ


----------



## Rob Patterson (Oct 22, 2015)

Dream! I hope. I am about to move aboard. Planning to keep two of the rental houses and a storage unit for precious items to enjoy when I am too old to cruise. If the health holds out, I may travel on the boat for 20-years.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Rob Patterson said:


> Dream! I hope. I am about to move aboard. Planning to keep two of the rental houses and a storage unit for precious items to enjoy when I am too old to cruise. If the health holds out, I may travel on the boat for 20-years.


GOOD ON YA!!!!!!
Sounds like a great plan. Se ya "out there".

Greg


----------



## Davete (Apr 27, 2016)

My sailing and navigation experience that last for 8 years now, is really a dream come true. Not only do I enjoy in sailling but every aspect of it, from hanging out with my friends, spending quality time with my family, fixing boat problems and the satisfaction that I feel every time I am on the sea. There is no better hobby that includes physical activity together with the social component


----------



## Sailbad (Jul 8, 2013)

After many years working for others delivering and running their boats in my thirties I will be starting my first "cruise" in 14 days!!! I will report back. If its not all that i hope.. then i have to seriously rethink my future.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Great thread! (Second time reading it!) Been lurking here for a couple of months and only registered last week, otherwise I'd post a couple of photos of our boat.
Treas and I are 61, met 10 years ago on Match.com after bad previous marriages before. Married 5 years ago and after years of creating a self sustainable property and teaching others to do it, we looked at each other and asked if we were happy...

Both of us have long histories of blue water sailing. we've wanted to cruise wince we were 3'tall. LOL! But we weren't interested in off shore, we wanted to gunk-hole coastal (ICW, Sea of Cortez, San Juan Islands and North)... SO we bought a 26' Chrysler Swing keel so we could trailer it to where we want to explore (Standing head room and MANY features only found on larger boats.) It's been sitting in our driveway untouched for two years! 

We just unwrapped it this last weekend, building a tent so we can do more work and hopefully heading out next spring.

Thanks for the inspiration!

Richard & Tresa


----------



## Rob Patterson (Oct 22, 2015)

OK, here is an update.
We moved on board in May 2016. We worked furiously for two months to make the boat safe enough then left the marina.
We have meandered from Santa Monica bay to Mazatlan with many stops along the way.
Our weather experience is benign. We experienced two near gales and were becalmed several times. We sailed north into the Sea of Cortez with steep quick waves and a 20-30-knot headwind.
We have anchored in several beautiful places and a few marinas. We have stayed in Mazatlan to get new refrigerator boxes, compressors, etc. We also made some cosmetic improvements.

The sight seeing, SCUBA diving and meeting new friends has been wonderful

I can report that is really is a dream.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

lunch break here and found my own post here! LOL! (I forgot!)

Well, Tresa and I did fix up the boat. added a manual windlass, new anchor locker, new electrical, 200 watts of solar and more.

We took off in July and spent a month cruising the San Juans, and the Canadian Gulf islands.

We made a short video, but can't post because of copyright issues (I'll have to fix that).

On our last night at anchor (we did visit marinas abut always LOVED anchoring (especially with a new oversized Mantus!!! LOVE that anchor! We were anchored in a bay where 30 knot winds came through. a lot of boats around us were dragging, but even after being there for several days, spinning around and never re-setting, we held fast!)

Well, on our last night at anchor, we decided to sell the boat!

We decided we wanted to live aboard and coastal cruise as indefinitely as possible! We've gone through many boats, starting off with an S2 9.2 CC, but after touring one, we learned the difference between perception of listing photos and reality... It was just too small. We wanted to stay at 30', but decided to look at the S2 11 CC... Loved the boat, but learned there were only 60 made... Looked at quite a few others and then found the Irwin 37 CC MK V... not a very well built boat, but we learned it's week points and I can do a lot of the work...

We're leaving for Los Angles after Christmas to check out a few... Unfortunately, they're all older (pre-1980 and not the MK V... VERY different aft cabin layout... PS: If ANYONE has one of these boats (From Ventura to San Diego, we'd LOVE to tour your boat!

So we fell in love with living aboard. (This was our second 1-month stay on Dayenu) but realized that if we were going to do it full time, especially at our age and appreciative of creature comforts, we just needed a bigger boat.

Guess that's it for now. Wasn't planning to post, but I thought someone might appreciate the before and after thoughts of living on a boat as small as ours... It actually worked out well, but the gymnastics getting into and out of the V-Berth just didn't cut it for us... We want something that feels more like a "home"...

Thanks!
Richard


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the follow-up Richard!


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Your'e so welcome!
Lots of other emotional "stuff" that goes along with all of this... I was the "lead" on the bigger boat idea, but Tresa has taken my place. She's now more ready to do this than I am! LOL!

I liked the mentioning of not selling the house, having an exit plan etc... but the thing I've noticed in myself is massive depression here on land... I just don't "belong here"... The other side is leaving for good, is scary as many mention, hence, not selling the house...

It's weird talking with friends who either thought we were nuts just going up north for a month in a small boat (the vast majority), and others who envied, but don't want to talk about it (Facing us as a mirror to their own lives and forcing them to ask themselves why they're not following their dreams (boat or otherwise), coupled with living in a land locked area, doesn't' leave a lot of people to share this stuff with.

I see people living their day to day lives, going to work, paying the bills, mowing their lawns, leaving the store after work with a 24 pack of cheap beer... day after day? Whew... Especially watching Tresa dealing with her very aging parents (They both fell down yesterday and She had to drive over and help them... They know they're at the end of their lives, and so does Tresa... maybe that's why she's become more dedicated to this dream? I've read so many threads, here and other sites with people asking if they should "go"... The vast majority of replies are always supportive with "If not now, then when"? (We both believe in this motto for everything in life...) Still, it's hard just writing this here... Regardless of the fact that we only have the here and now and any of us could go out for milk and get hit by a truck... (not negative, just the reality of our mortality... so really, if not now, then when?) 

I've done the "sell it all to leave to see the world and so has Tresa (When we were younger)... hard to come back to "nothing", but reflecting back, deep down inside it was just hard "coming back"...

OK... I think I'm just rambling here, but looking up and seeing the title of this thread, it seems to fit... I think there's a lot to discuss and explore here in this thread and not just the simple: sure, go out and try it... what do you have to loose?

Going to Los Angeles on Monday to deliver and assemble a complex prototype model for a client. Plans to meet with a dear sailing friend who's also a yacht broker. She's always laid out the 'truth", so I'm hoping to spend a few hours with her at our favorite taco place and talk about all of this...

I need to get back to work, but there's an alarm from the office computer to the studio in case I get an important email from a client... I guess my notification about this thread was important enough for me to share a little more, so, I figured I'd share a little more.

Best,
Richard


----------



## Pyro666 (Nov 13, 2017)

Done anything differently? Well there were many beginners mistakes I would take back. On the other hand these very mistakes taught me how to do better.  I would say I pretty much enjoyed the whole way. On the other hand I have never done any serious boating relating screw up (like giving all the money for boat that isnt worth it etc.).


----------

